# Theraband gold and .44 cal lead?



## Qucifer

Hey fellas, ive been asking a ton of questions, i know, but maybe some of you can get me on the right path with my new ammo. I got a .44 cal lead ball casting die today, and cast some lead balls to mess around with. My favorite theraband gold cuts just dont seem efficient with this heavier ammo. Does anybody here have a certain cut and taper they use on theraband gold shooting .44 cal lead that gives good results (hunting). My thera black is much smoother with this ammo, but i got a ton of thera gold i dont want to go to waste.

Thanks
Q


----------



## John-Boy

Have you tried tapered double layered TB Gold? If not try cutting 4 strips 3/4" fork end to 1/2" pouch end. Cut these to your desired draw length bearing in mind that when doubled up the draw weight goes up too!!

Also you could try a tapered single layer bandset, 1.5" fork end to 1" pouch end. When applying these bands to the fork i like to fold them over on themselves, *below i have attached a pic showing my squirrel busting single layer rig, *Also bear in mind that a light, slim yet strong pouch will be more beneficial!


----------



## Qucifer

Thanks. I was using dual bands layered from 1"'to 1/2", and they werent efficient with these lead balls. I like your single band setup, ill give it a shot tomorrow.

Thanks
Q


----------



## haertig

I always thought you wanted the concave side of folded bands to go towards the outside. In your picture they are going towards the inside. Does it matter?


----------



## John-Boy

haertig said:


> I always thought you wanted the concave side of folded bands to go towards the outside. In your picture they are going towards the inside. Does it matter?


I haven't noticed any difference in energy or band life between the two, so i would say no it doesn't matter!!


----------



## stelug

I think tightening the concave sides out has to do with safeness. Thre are less riscs of trapping in the ball and having a devastating ricocet


----------



## John-Boy

stelug said:


> I think tightening the concave sides out has to do with safeness. Thre are less riscs of trapping in the ball and having a devastating ricocet


That is something i am yet to experience, not saying it isn't the case! I will take note, But this setup works for me, and as has been said many times "if it works for you, don't change it"


----------



## Qucifer

John-Boy said:


> Have you tried tapered double layered TB Gold? If not try cutting 4 strips 3/4" fork end to 1/2" pouch end. Cut these to your desired draw length bearing in mind that when doubled up the draw weight goes up too!!
> 
> Also you could try a tapered single layer bandset, 1.5" fork end to 1" pouch end. When applying these bands to the fork i like to fold them over on themselves, *below i have attached a pic showing my squirrel busting single layer rig, *Also bear in mind that a light, slim yet strong pouch will be more beneficial!


I tried your double 3/4"'to 1/2" formula today, and it performs really well with 3/8" steel, but still a little slow with .44 cal lead. Maybe im expecting too much from the lead balls using TB gold. So far me best formula has bee double black, 3cm to 2cm taper. Its fast with an easy draw, and holds up to about 300 shots. I just seem to get a lot of drop at 20 yards with the gold. Anybody here have the same experience?

Thanks
Q


----------



## John-Boy

Qucifer said:


> Have you tried tapered double layered TB Gold? If not try cutting 4 strips 3/4" fork end to 1/2" pouch end. Cut these to your desired draw length bearing in mind that when doubled up the draw weight goes up too!!
> 
> Also you could try a tapered single layer bandset, 1.5" fork end to 1" pouch end. When applying these bands to the fork i like to fold them over on themselves, *below i have attached a pic showing my squirrel busting single layer rig, *Also bear in mind that a light, slim yet strong pouch will be more beneficial!


I tried your double 3/4"'to 1/2" formula today, and it performs really well with 3/8" steel, but still a little slow with .44 cal lead. Maybe im expecting too much from the lead balls using TB gold. So far me best formula has bee double black, 3cm to 2cm taper. Its fast with an easy draw, and holds up to about 300 shots. I just seem to get a lot of drop at 20 yards with the gold. Anybody here have the same experience?

Thanks
Q
[/quote]

I also use double non tapered bands, 1" straight cut both sides, cut 24cm 22 when tied!! These are similar setup to the ones attached to the slingshot i sent snakeshake for his secret santa and he is dropping pigeons cold at 50 yards!!


----------



## NaturalFork

I would recommend the bands from A+ slingshots. They seem to handle the lead (that I also got from A+) very nicely.


----------



## Qucifer

RecurveMaster said:


> I would recommend the bands from A+ slingshots. They seem to handle the lead (that I also got from A+) very nicely.


You know, if i didnt have so much tb gold, i might consider going that route. My tb black setup feels great, i just cant figure out why all the gold combos i have tried feel so much less efficient. I can make a gold setup that feels as fast as my black, but just seems way harder to draw, and slaps my hand bloody. My tb gold setups kill the 3/8 steel balls, but add the additional weight the .44 cal lead carries, and efficiency goes out the window.
Is there something im missing here?

Q


----------

